# Look HSC5 SL Compression Plug



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey guys,

I just picked up a HSC5 fork and I was wondering if there was a specific compression plug I needed to pickup in order to use it (since many steerer internal diameters are proprietary sizes). Or will anything do?

What do Look bikes come with stock anyways?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Fsa*

LOOK provides an FSA plug and top cap on stock frames.


----------



## KrisEA (Jul 5, 2007)

I found that the FSA plug sucked. Wouldn't hold tight. I went with a Control Tech and it worked much better and was easier to install.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*???*



KrisEA said:


> I found that the FSA plug sucked. Wouldn't hold tight. I went with a Control Tech and it worked much better and was easier to install.


Sure you knew how to use it? I've had them on several bikes with no problem. The top cap must not be screwed down too far or it could bottom out. Insert the whole assembly into the steerer, with the top cap in place, insert a 5mm hex wrench through the top cap to tighten the expander bolt, then adjust the top cap tension.

It doesn't take much force to hold the plug in place.

The only other reason for the plug to not hold is a steering tube with an ID that is too large. A shim wrapped around the plug would fix that.


----------



## KrisEA (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm confident that I knew how to adjust it properly. The only way I could get it to snug up was to apply some tape on the inside of the beveled surface to push the outside parts further out when it was tightened. I think it was snug enough, but I just did not feel comfortable with it. Either way, I like the Controltech one better, much easier to install and more secure "feeling".

As an aside I'm loving the 595 after my first ride, the only thing that's not 100% is that under hard front braking the is some "chatter" in the fork. I don't think it's coming from the headset, everything seems tight. I think it's either flex in the fork that then springs back or perhaps flex on the front brake assembly. I had to get an extra long bolt to install the Campy Centaur brake. Any ideas?


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

KrisEA said:


> I'm confident that I knew how to adjust it properly. The only way I could get it to snug up was to apply some tape on the inside of the beveled surface to push the outside parts further out when it was tightened. I think it was snug enough, but I just did not feel comfortable with it. Either way, I like the Controltech one better, much easier to install and more secure "feeling".
> 
> As an aside I'm loving the 595 after my first ride, the only thing that's not 100% is that under hard front braking the is some "chatter" in the fork. I don't think it's coming from the headset, everything seems tight. I think it's either flex in the fork that then springs back or perhaps flex on the front brake assembly. I had to get an extra long bolt to install the Campy Centaur brake. Any ideas?


I had that problem. It was a loose headset. I tightened the headset until the steering was a bit tight then backed off 1/4 turn.


----------



## KrisEA (Jul 5, 2007)

pennstater said:


> I had that problem. It was a loose headset. I tightened the headset until the steering was a bit tight then backed off 1/4 turn.


I think you're right. I had a close look at it just now and I can see a mm or so of movement in the upper part of the headset. Time to take things apart and adjust for the 4th time. I've built a number of bikes up and I've never had one be so frustrating as this. Between the loose headset, annoyance of adjusting the ergopost, pain in the arse Campy brifters, I've just about lost it.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*wrong fix..*

Tape on the beveled edges is not a fix. You needed a shim, like pop can material, wrappped 80-90% around the OD of the plug to make it larger.


----------



## goodhobbes (Jul 27, 2009)

I have just acquired a LOOK HSC5 carbon fork. However the expansion plug (provided) that fits into the Steerer tube will not fit in as the internal diameters of the steerer tube are 20mm in a fore and aft direction and 22mm in a crosswise direction. The inside of the steerer tube seems to have a couple of ribs that run down the length of the tube rendering the tube narrower in one plane (front and back of the tube). 
Any one have this problem? How did you solve it?


----------

